# Im scared I wasn't expecting this .........Gliclazide 40mg



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello any advice and support would be greatly appreciated.

My blood sugar levels have been running extremely high for about the last 6 weeks so i brought forward my HbA1c annual test by 6 weeks. i had my appointment with my nurse on Wednesday where she told me my HbA1c levels were very high at 11.1.

She agreed with me that it was time for me to be put on medication which i was expecting to be Metaformin. She was going to discuss it with the doctor and get back to me today. She has just rang me today and they want to put be on Gliclazide 40mg i have to go down and pick my prescription up and start taking them from tomorrow i have then got an appointment on Monday for them to discuss this with me and more details as she has explained that i can have Hypos with this drug.

I think because i am in a state of panic I cant find anything out about this drug.

Any support and advice would be greatly appreciated

A very scared and sad Sheilagh


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Sheilagh, just wanted to say all the best with the new meds.  I'm type 1 so don't know anything about it.   I'm sure someone will come along who can help and advise.  Love Karen.x


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 21, 2013)

Try searching for Gliclazide.  I don't know much about it, so can't directly point to anything useful, but good luck with your quest for information.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 21, 2013)

Could the drug be gliclazide? That's the nearest word to glycoside that I can think of that is also a drug used to treat diabetes. 40mg (or 80mg) is the usual starting dose. 

If that's the name, then hopefully having the correct spelling will enable you to find details online.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 21, 2013)

try doing a google search or look on patient.co.uk.

If it is gliclizide it works by stimulating the pancreas into producing more insulin hence the rise in chances of getting a hypo.

With glilizide the advice I was given was take it 20 minutes to half an hour before your meal, but it is also good to hear what professional advice on taking it is too.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

I had misspelt it just collected prescription now so have corrected it in my message


----------



## Caroline (Jun 21, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I had misspelt it just collected prescription now so have corrected it in my message



I spell things wrong too, especially when it is something unfamiliar...


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

Do you still use this drug? 

And did it work? 

My spelling was so way out


----------



## Caroline (Jun 21, 2013)

I still use it and yes it still works. 

Friday afternoon after a long and busy week and we all get things wrong.


----------



## pav (Jun 21, 2013)

As already posted gliclazide can cause low BS (hypos), I have been on it for a few months, I am now on 160 mg a day and with me it does work reducing  my BS from the 20's to a more normal range.

The important thing with gliclazide is that you need to test your BS due to the possibility of hypos, I have had a few since being on it.

If you don't already have a meter give one of the suppliers a ring like Bayer, Abbott Medidense, Life scan or Accu Chek as they will more than likely send you one free. Worth having a look at their web sites to see if there is a particular meter you like as its worth asking for one you like. Occasionally they may say a particular meter is issued free to people on insulin. 

My personal favourite is the Bayer next USB which they kindly sent for free. I was even cheeky enough to ask for a spare for when I was out and about, to which they sent me the contour XT which uses the same test strips. Abbott meters are good as well as previously used them for years.

As you are on such a med if you drive you are required to test before driving as well. Your doctor should also prescribe you test strips as Nice guidelines include hypo causing meds as a reason to get test strips.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I had misspelt it just collected prescription now so have corrected it in my message



I've changed the thread title for you Sheilagh  Try not to worry. We have lots of members with experience of it who are able to manage their levels well with its help. You will be starting on a lower dose initially so the doctor can gauge its effect with a reduced likelihood of hypos, but it would be sensible to carry some jelly babies or equivalent around with you. Hopefully the new meds will help you bring your levels under control, I imagine you feel pretty grotty most of the time with them being so elevated.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I've changed the thread title for you Sheilagh  Try not to worry. We have lots of members with experience of it who are able to manage their levels well with its help. You will be starting on a lower dose initially so the doctor can gauge its effect with a reduced likelihood of hypos, but it would be sensible to carry some jelly babies or equivalent around with you. Hopefully the new meds will help you bring your levels under control, I imagine you feel pretty grotty most of the time with them being so elevated.




Its going to be strange having to think about Hypos and testing all the time. My eyes have been very sensitive to light recently so hopefully that will improve so soon. 

I just looked at the tablet before I took it and wondered what would of happened to us all before medication was invented .........all clever stuff.


----------



## pav (Jun 21, 2013)

The good thing for me about the gliclazide bringing my BS back to normal is my eye sight has improved and my eyes have returned to a more normal shape according to the optician. Hopefully it has reduced the chance of any eye damage. Though having to change my lenses twice in 6 months hit the pocket a bit as I wear varifocals (a small price to pay for the improvement).

A good thing to do is test when you get up and before bed, this gives you a good starting and finishing point for the day. If am around 4.0 at bed time I do have a little treat.

Carrying the jelly babies etc is a good idea, I tend to have some stashed in the car and in my pockets as a just in case.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jelly Babies on my shopping list for tomorrow. Took my first tablet this afternoon i have been really stuck around 17 to 19 for the last month no matter what time i checked my bg levels be it before or after food. It has already dropped to 11.9  

With me having go test a lot more than i use to any recommendations of the best fingers to prick so i don't get to sore.


----------



## Redkite (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Sheilagh, good luck with the new meds, hope they get your BGs back on track.

Re the fingerprick tests, we were told to avoid thumbs and index fingers, and to prick the fingers on their sides, not the pads or the tips, to avoid damaging your sense of touch.  Too close to a nail hurts!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Jelly Babies on my shopping list for tomorrow. Took my first tablet this afternoon i have been really stuck around 17 to 19 for the last month no matter what time i checked my bg levels be it before or after food. It has already dropped to 11.9
> 
> With me having go test a lot more than i use to any recommendations of the best fingers to prick so i don't get to sore.



I test about 6-8 times a day. I use my little fingers, using the sides of the pads, not the centre. By using both sides you have twice the number of sites. I was advised not to use my index fingers or thumbs as these are the most important of your digits so you don't want to damage them. I would estimate I have done around 10,000 tests since diagnosis and although my fingers are getting a little calloused they're not too bad. A good finger-pricker helps - many people recommend the Accuchek Multiclix or Fastclix as being the least painful


----------



## pav (Jun 21, 2013)

At the moment I am using the BD ultra fine 0.2 mm version (the thinnest lancet you can get) in a my life pura lancing device.

Also just got hold of the Accu Chek fast clix lancer, was going to buy a box of lancets for it until they told me the price, will have to ask the doctor nicely for a prescription.

I use as the others do the sides of the fingers, though can be limited to choice of finger when what ever is wrong with them flares up and the skin blisters and flakes off


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nurse is going to sort me out with meter and test strips on Monday


----------



## Highlander (Jun 21, 2013)

I was on 320mg of Gliclazide a day, however, it stopped working for me after being on it for several years.  So I am now on Novomix 30 twice a day and feel much better than all the G.  However, I never suffered any hypos with it.


----------



## JohnCo (Jun 22, 2013)

I was started on 80 mg Gliclazide when first diagnosed - the aim being to get the levels down quickly. Metformin, which I started on a week later as well, takes a  while to start to work. You do need to eat regularly with Gliclazide because it promotes production of insulin - I had to stop work a few times to grab food earlier than normal because of feeling weak! However, when I told my diabetic nurse that I was suffering from early `hypo` symtoms she said it was unlikely - until I told her my blood reading was 3.9!!  She then took me off Gliclazide!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 23, 2013)

Medication appears to be working. Down to 10.8  lowest i have been for a few months. Only taking 1 40mg tablet a day since Friday so hopefully will continue to improve.

It says on my box to introduce a 2nd tablet after a week if readings continue to stay high. Got appointment with nurse tomorrow to discuss medication in more detail. 

Only problem is i feel strange as the levels are lowering as my body has got use to the levels being 18 - 19


----------



## AJLang (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm really glad that the new medication is working for you. I hope that your body adjusts very sooner to the lower levels


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Medication appears to be working. Down to 10.8  lowest i have been for a few months. Only taking 1 40mg tablet a day since Friday so hopefully will continue to improve.
> 
> It says on my box to introduce a 2nd tablet after a week if readings continue to stay high. Got appointment with nurse tomorrow to discuss medication in more detail.
> 
> Only problem is i feel strange as the levels are lowering as my body has got use to the levels being 18 - 19



You'll soon get used to those lower levels Sheilagh - so pleased to hear that the medication is already having such a good effect!


----------



## pav (Jun 23, 2013)

Glad the medication has having an effect. When I came down from my high level quickly to more normal levels I had the symptoms of hypos, a strange feeling when you have never experienced them before.


----------



## Anna Gambone (Jun 24, 2013)

*Gliclazide*

i have been on Gliclazide for a couple of years.  i take 160mg in the morning and 80 at lunch time. i was initially put on metformin but i had acute side affects so was taken of it. 

i was put on victosa injections a couple of weeks ago but last week read that it is causing thousands of cases of pancreatic cancer and the drug companies who sell this drug are covering up these stats. Having had a close family member die of this cancer i was quite worried, actually i was very worried. so my doctor took me of victosa and has now prescribed the insulin. 

even on victosa as well as gliclazide my sugar levels were still erratic. though i one day last week i did get a 7.1 reading..... just one  and the previous day i got an 18.9 reading and the following day 15.6.  so it just didnt make sense to me. 

there is no rhyme or reason to my sugar levels... regardless of what i eat or how much i excercise they are just not stable and can be anything between 10 and 22.  

today i am starting on slow release insulin and my doctor has made a referral to the hospital diabetic clinic 

my conclusion on my diabetic journey so far......... diabetes is complicated and just doesn't make sense :


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 24, 2013)

Anna Gambone said:


> i have been on Gliclazide for a couple of years.  i take 160mg in the morning and 80 at lunch time. i was initially put on metformin but i had acute side affects so was taken of it.
> 
> i was put on victosa injections a couple of weeks ago but last week read that it is causing thousands of cases of pancreatic cancer and the drug companies who sell this drug are covering up these stats. Having had a close family member die of this cancer i was quite worried, actually i was very worried. so my doctor took me of victosa and has now prescribed the insulin.
> 
> ...



Hope the slow release insulin gets you sorted.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 24, 2013)

Levels appear to be reducing hopefully get under the magic ten figures in the next few weeks. 

Been for my appointment with the nurse this morning she has me an Bayer Contour XT so i can monitor my levels and explained how i must test before driving. I have to continue talking just the 1 40mg table on a morning for the first week. If my levels are still high after week i have to introduce a 2nd tablet. I was also given a little diary to record my results in and she wants to see me again on the 10th July 2013.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Levels appear to be reducing hopefully get under the magic ten figures in the next few weeks.
> 
> Been for my appointment with the nurse this morning she has me an Bayer Contour XT so i can monitor my levels and explained how i must test before driving. I have to continue talking just the 1 40mg table on a morning for the first week. If my levels are still high after week i have to introduce a 2nd tablet. I was also given a little diary to record my results in and she wants to see me again on the 10th July 2013.



Sounds like a good plan Sheilagh


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just another little question. 

The nurse mentioned that i may also be prescribed Metaformin  later.

Why 2 different drugs ..............do they do 2 different things?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Just another little question.
> 
> The nurse mentioned that i may also be prescribed Metaformin  later.
> 
> Why 2 different drugs ..............do they do 2 different things?



Yes, they do - gliclazide stimulates the pancreas to produce more insulin and metformin helps reduce insulin resistance, slows release of glucose from the liver and slows conversion of carbs to glucose in the gut


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you  Alan 

Thank you everyone for your advice and support. Diabetes would be a lonely frightening place without you.


----------



## pav (Jun 24, 2013)

The meds do work in different ways, the metformin helps your body with the insulin resistance, while the gliclazide stimulates your pancreas to produce more insulin thus the potential for low BS.

With the gliclazide its worth stashing some sweats like jelly babies or fruit pastels etc, just in case you have a low, keep a supply to hand in the car as well if you drive.

If you register your meter on the Bayer web site you can order a data cable,  alternative patterned case and meter stickers etc.

Their software is very good as well for producing various charts etc which comes in handy if you want to save your results or give them to your DN. You can also upload your results to the Bayer servers so you can view them any time any where there is a PC with internet access. The software can be downloaded once you register the meter.

If you wanted a second meter for carrying around with you, worth a call to Bayer as I found them to be very helpful and sent me the next usb and the XT for free. You can also merge the meters into one profile (using the full software) so any reports you do will show all the results of your meter/s.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 26, 2013)

Levels are continuing to lower even getting some readings in single figures be it 9 point something. My body had got use to running on the high figures as my   levels are reducing I am getting really bad headaches it feels that I need to tap a hole in my head to reduce the pressure.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the headaches but great to hear that your levels are coming down


----------



## pav (Jun 27, 2013)

Good news the numbers are coming down . Thankfully I did not get headaches when my BS came down, though got the shakes, sweats and confusion when my BS came into normal ranges.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 27, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Levels are continuing to lower even getting some readings in single figures be it 9 point something. My body had got use to running on the high figures as my   levels are reducing I am getting really bad headaches it feels that I need to tap a hole in my head to reduce the pressure.



Please do not tap any holes in your head plz 
Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 27, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Please do not tap any holes in your head plz
> Hope you feel better real soon.



That made me laugh Jalapino 

I have been taking my tablets for a week tomorrow.

On the box its says to take 1 tablet each morning after a week if levels are still high take a 2nd tablet. My levels at lunchtime before food are still around 11 ish. (Better than high teens that it had been) It doesn't actually  say when i should take the 2nd tablets.

Any ideas when I should take it or am i better waiting till my next appointment in 10 days time. The reason i don't  know this information is that my prescription was left for me to collect. I  saw a different nurse on Monday as the DSN was fully booked who just give me a meter, when i asked this question she didnt really give me an answer ( she was a but clueless)


----------



## pav (Jun 28, 2013)

I take both my gliclazide tablets in the morning totalling 160 mg which is the max in a single dose. As my late night bed time levels are in ok, I left it at that as did not want to risk over night hypos.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 28, 2013)

pav said:


> I take both my gliclazide tablets in the morning totalling 160 mg which is the max in a single dose. As my late night bed time levels are in ok, I left it at that as did not want to risk over night hypos.



Okay thanks for your advice


----------



## jalapino (Jun 28, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> That made me laugh Jalapino
> 
> I have been taking my tablets for a week tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I would wait till you see db or ring to talk to her, I have also just been put on this drug 80mg once a day so my advise would wait until your told to take more.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 2, 2013)

Whey hey got a reading of 7.6 tonight. It was before food but really pleased with it. Starting to feel loads better.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Whey hey got a reading of 7.6 tonight tonight. It was before food but really pleased with it. Starting to feel loads better.



Terrific news Sheilagh!  Glad to hear you are feeling much better


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 2, 2013)

Great news Sheilagh!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have had a reading of  6 tonight before food.........what a clever little tablet


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have had a reading of  6 tonight before food.........what a clever little tablet







Great news Sheilagh!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Great news Sheilagh!



That made me chuckle


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 10, 2013)

Been for a 2 week check up today after the introduction of my medication. She is pleased with the reduction in my levels. Average levels before breakfast is around 12, around 10 at lunch and around 6 before evening meal. 

I currently take 1 40mg Gliclazide each morning. She us going to discuss my levels with the doctor tomorrow and get back to me on Friday. She thinks they may introduce a 2nd tablet to be taken in the evening.  I have to go and see her again in a fortnight. 

Last week i was give a blood pressure monitor and had to check my BP twice a day ss my blood pressure reading was high in the surgery. When i take it myself reading us fine. This mornings reading was the highest one i have had week . Blood pressure is fine just shoots up at the doctors.


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 10, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Been for a 2 week check up today after the introduction of my medication. She is pleased with the reduction in my levels. Average levels before breakfast is around 12, around 10 at lunch and around 6 before evening meal.
> 
> I currently take 1 40mg Gliclazide each morning. She us going to discuss my levels with the doctor tomorrow and get back to me on Friday. She thinks they may introduce a 2nd tablet to be taken in the evening.  I have to go and see her again in a fortnight.
> 
> Last week i was give a blood pressure monitor and had to check my BP twice a day ss my blood pressure reading was high in the surgery. When i take it myself reading us fine. This mornings reading was the highest one i have had week . Blood pressure is fine just shoots up at the doctors.


'White coat syndrome' is a well known phenomenon.  My BP reading can be a bit higher than normal if I cycle to the surgery, so I have to turn up early and take a book to read for half an hour before going in.


----------



## linda metcalfe (Jul 11, 2013)

*monitors*

Can I ask why people have to request these as we are given them free from health centre type2 on insulin


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 11, 2013)

linda metcalfe said:


> Can I ask why people have to request these as we are given them free from health centre type2 on insulin


Everyone on insulin, or drugs like gliclazide that can casue hypos, should have a meter.  This is especially important for drivers, who must test before setting out on even the shortest journey.  

The doctors try to restrict their use in us T2s who are on diet/exercise and metformin only, on the basis that strips are expensive.  There are plenty of other excuses they give to hide this basic fact, but all their arguments can be refuted with a bit of ammunition from this site.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just had call from surgery. Now taking 1 tablet in the morning and one at lunch time. Once my levels are at a more stable place. May take me off theses tablets and see if Metaformin will do the trick as that tablets is normLly the first port of call.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 12, 2013)

Next plan of action

Just had a further call from the Doctor. I am to increase my medication to 2 40mg Gliclazide tablets in the morning for another 2 weeks. They are pleased with the reduction with my numbers. They are hoping that the 2nd tablet will get my morning and lunchtime figure down to single figures (they are currently running around 10-12). Before my evening meal they are around 6 which they are happy with. 

They are then going to take me off the Gliclazide and put me on Metaformin and see how my body copes with that.

She stressed how important it is for me to check my levels and now i am on the 2nd tablet want me to check before i go to bed.

Going out tonight to celebrate my daughters 30th birthday so have made the decision not to introduce the 2nd tablet till tomorrow.


----------

